# Lady and I, an adventure in cording!



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

I began this adventure with Lady, (she has a great coat for an
apricot) about 7 or 8 months ago! It is slow going but really not
as hard as people have said. She had a bath this weekend and
bracelets are now just about fully corded. TK is slow to cord but
well on its way! It will take about 3 years for fully mature cords,
stay tuned! :~0



Lady, an adventure in cording! - a set on Flickr


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

So pretty! I will watch with interest as this process continues. Don't know that I could manage a corded coat, but it does look pretty amazing.


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

Very interesting. Do the cords take longer to dry than an uncorded coat?

Paula


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes! I wrap her in a hooded sweatshirt and let her lay on the groom table with fans on her. She loves it!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Great photos ... I had a black that I tried to cord, but his coat kept breaking. She is gonna look awesome. I'm also going to enjoy following this! Thanks


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

love it! i started temperance 6 months ago (her tk and tail) and now doing her bracelets.
your spoo is looking awesome. glad you are posting pics.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Cording is an adventure that is for sure !
I am glad that you haven't found it hard. I found it very time consuming (still is) and I got very OCD about separating and spraying the start-up cords.
8 months is when you really start seeing the cords and you finally feel like you are getting somewhere and it wasn't for naught.

I have a pic of Foxxy from above 5 1/2 months in and then almost a year in after Baldr came to live with us just before X-mas 2007.. I couldn't handle the straggly ends so I kept trimming them


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

definitely an adventure. 
i spent time today separating bracelets and tail cords. last night i put her on the table and futzed with her ears for a good hour.

tomorrow i bathe. i'm not doing her body. i'll leave that to you all! i'm gonna shave her down....


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

Snorpudel, I always wondered if it didn't hurt the dog's skin to be corded, and if it wasn't too hot for them in the summer with such a heavy coat?
My husband is from Hungary, and since he's always wanted a Puli or a Kommondor, I am going to suggest he could turn our next poodle into an ersazt corded herding dog dog 
I don't think Hungarian herding dogs make good suburban pets..but poodles? They are ideal dogs.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

papoodles said:


> Snorpudel, I always wondered if it didn't hurt the dog's skin to be corded, and if it wasn't too hot for them in the summer with such a heavy coat?
> My husband is from Hungary, and since he's always wanted a Puli or a Kommondor, I am going to suggest he could turn our next poodle into an ersazt corded herding dog dog
> I don't think Hungarian herding dogs make good suburban pets..but poodles? They are ideal dogs.


It doesn't hurt the skin when corded, the cords don't start until about an inch out from the skin.
There is a lot of air flow between the cords, but Foxxy does get hot, but then again she always got hot, and her cords are 12 inches long now. I do have her tummy shaved to make it easier for her to stay cool.
Here is a pic of the cords close to the skin, and hopefully that will show that they don't pull on the skin.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

That's one gorgeous Lady! I want to learn more about cording. Is there a site you went to to learn how to properly care for the coat? At first does it look nasty, like you are not properly caring for your dog? I envision walking your dog and having people give you nasty looks because your dog's coat is a hot mess. I'm so thirsty for more poodle knowledge!

Foxxy looks awesome too! I'd love to see lots of pictures. Everyone please send in more pics!!!!

Thanks for sharing. I LOVE the look or corded poodles. I took some pictures of one at a recent dog show (the specialty? I forget). I can attach some if anyone wants to see them.

Lynn


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Lisa!! Nice to see you here too, .I'd love to cord Raven, he has one of those perfect coats that starts cording on it's own if left long and not brushed, he gets these perfect little twirls of coat, mostly all a uniform size. I love the way Foxxy looks, especially your action shots, all those gorgeous cords flying!

Thanks to everyone for sharing their pictures and cording progress, it's encouraging for those of us who want to take the plunge, LOL.

Faerie, I saw your earlier pictures of your cording. Do you have more pictures on flickr of your progress? I guess I could just take a zip over there and see, LOL.

Colina


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Thank you!*

For posting the up close photo of the 'dreadlocks'..quite impressive to think how much effort/time went into producing the look; but then, when one thinks of all the grooming money you have saved, one can see the possibilities
Our black boy's hair must have been ideal for cording because it would actually grow into coarse tough, even ringlets, and the hair was so thick and profuse and tightly curled that it was hard to get one's fingers down to the skin! So even if we let too much time go between trims, Zack always looked great, he just looked 'sculpted', if you know what I mean.
Thank you again.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

skinnydoggz said:


> That's one gorgeous Lady! I want to learn more about cording. Is there a site you went to to learn how to properly care for the coat? At first does it look nasty, like you are not properly caring for your dog? I envision walking your dog and having people give you nasty looks because your dog's coat is a hot mess. I'm so thirsty for more poodle knowledge!
> 
> Foxxy looks awesome too! I'd love to see lots of pictures. Everyone please send in more pics!!!!
> 
> ...


I do too Lynn! I'd love to see your pictures. I think Lilah has the ideal coat texture to cord. I've talked to my groomer about it several times but she is not keen on the prospect


----------

